# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Hands for Ziti

## Brian_Krassenstein

A teacher in Aruba--and his entire class--were recently able to make a  young girl named Ziti very happy. Missing several fingers on her right  hand, Ziti was gifted with two 3D printed e-NABLE hands delivered by  teacher Pieter Verduijn and his students, who took the initiative with  the project and even were able to fix the 3D printer when the extruder  was clogged. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/107833/aruba-e-nable-3d-print-hands/

----------

